# Supercharger installed on my 323i e46!



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Finally got my supercharger installed, comprising of the Vortech Supercharger kit, Vortech fuel regulator, K&N air filters, etc.

Will post up pictures shortly, but I can definitely feel the jump in power during the 3K - 5K rpm range. 

Pros: 
1) Noise level isn't that noticeable at all, especially with my Alpine 7998 blasting away.

2) HP increased from 184 HP to 250 HP, torque from 240 nm @ 3,500 rpm to 320 nm @ 4,500 rpm

Cons:

1) My bimmer redlines MUCH faster than I expected . Seriously, the only thing I noticed so far was that after changing the air filter, the car starts a little slower sometimes from a standstill in traffic. I guess with the hot weather and traffic conditions in Bangkok, this is the norm

2) My stock muffler seems to be stifling the exhaust air flow a bit. I guess this is my next upgrade. Any suggestions?


Question: Do I need to upgrade my brakes as well or will the stocks hold?


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's the front of my car. After installing Koni shocks and AC Schnitzer springs, I got a conservative drop of about 1" all around


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's the front side of my setup. Boost level is at 0.5 bar


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's a close up of the Vortech Supercharger. I was previously running a small turbo system in my old Altezza so was surprised to see how big this thing is


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's a close-up of the Vortech fuel regulator


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Finally, here's a side view of my setup. Kinda cramp in here so you can see where I placed my fuel regulator all the way to the side. Heat is still a concern for me so my next question is, should I get some kind of heat shield for my air filter?


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Facelifted 323i?  :dunno:


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Actually in Southeast Asia we only get the 318, 323, and 330 so when the facelifts came in 02 for the 3 series, all 3 lines got it


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Nerv said:


> Actually in Southeast Asia we only get the 318, 323, and 330 so when the facelifts came in 02 for the 3 series, all 3 lines got it


Just curious... does a 330 costs more than a 323+supercharger in your country?


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I dunno where he's from (edit: Just double checked...Bangkok, Thailand I presume?), but my old neck of the woods a 318 cost more than an M3 here.
> 
> Also most other countries outside of what we Americans like to term "homeland" tax vehicle ownership by DISPLACEMENT.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the 323i/Ci overseas is actually a 2.2 liter inline 6?


negative..they have 320i/ci with a 2.2L engine has an option..

its interesting how his s/c kit is setup..any idea who makes it? or custom fabricated?


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, I'm from Thailand and we do have this ridiculous import tax system where any vehicle sold that is over 220 hp gets an additional 20% tax, so I'm looking at a price difference of about almost 40% between 323 and 330, therefore it's cheaper for me to get the $5K S/C kit from Mosselman and bolt it on.

And yes, the 323i (Sedan only, no Coupe model) is actually the 2.3L with the following specs: 

Engine 6-cylinder; 24valves 2394 cc;
Dovble VANOS 
Transmission 5 speed EH automatic transmission with Shift/Interlock and steptronic 
Max. Power 184 bhp (135 kW) at 5,800rpm 
Max. Torque 240 Nm at 3,600rpm 
Acceleration0-100 km/hr. 8.6 seconds 
Top Speed 223 km/h 
Avg. Fuel Consumption 10.5 liter/100 km


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Also, I forgot to mention that in Thailand because of the punitive 220 barrier, all 330's sold here have been de-tuned to 219 hp! Were we to have the actual 330 sold here, the price gap with the 323 would be much higher than it is now.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

'Detuned' to 219? I wonder if there is a basic 'REtune' to get those ponies back...


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Brashland said:


> 'Detuned' to 219? I wonder if there is a basic 'REtune' to get those ponies back...


i bet they aer just saying that its detuned..


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

xs3x said:


> i bet they aer just saying that its detuned..


Actually it really is detuned- I had to run some dyno tests of my own to prove this. But the detuning is actually some modification to the ECU, according to BMW Thailand.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Anyone know what the s/c's impact on long term reliability?

Ed


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> Anyone know what the s/c's impact on long term reliability?
> 
> Ed


As I know, many factors come into play, particularly the condition of the existing engine parts prior to installing a s/c. If you install a S/C on a fairly new car you can probably boost it to 8-9 psi with little to no impact on long term durability. But with an older engine naturally you'd have to take better care.


----------



## Polle325 (Apr 22, 2002)

Here in Belgium all diesel engines used to be "detuned". For example; the 530d/330d had only 164hp instead of 184hp. This drop in hp was due to the high taxes for putting your vehicle the first time in traffic. (dunno how to translate in English)  Nowadays every 530d/330d have 193hp in Belgium. We bought a 530d with only 163hp and had it tuned to 184 hp. It was only the ECU they needed to reprogam. Most dealers do it at no charge.


Greets


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Brashland said:


> 'Detuned' to 219? I wonder if there is a basic 'REtune' to get those ponies back...


I'd put down serious money that it's ECU S/W, and a simple flash of the ECU with the Euro or US code would "retune" it back to 225. Probably nothing more than retarding the ignition timing.


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> I'd put down serious money that it's ECU S/W, and a simple flash of the ECU with the Euro or US code would "retune" it back to 225. Probably nothing more than retarding the ignition timing.


Yeah that's what I thought too. Problem is, outside of a BMW-owned shop you probably couldn't get those codes, could you?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Nerv said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too. Problem is, outside of a BMW-owned shop you probably couldn't get those codes, could you?


Wellllllllllllll........ There are all sorts of ways to get things. Even *within* the approved BMW service network. Gotta establish some relationships and make some friends.

One source I would try would be aftermarket tuners in the US and Europe. For example, ESS (www.esstuning.com) where I got my blower, certainly has an image of the latest and greatest firmare shipped with current production models.

Never know what a phone call and a willingness to pay might produce. I don't say this knowing in any way shape or form whether or not ESS with flash an ECU for someone that hasn't bought a blower from them... Just an idea of the sort of thing I'd try if it was important to me. :dunno:


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

NERV,

Nice setup. I used to do Gymkana with ClubRT behind Seacon Square while I was working out there. Now, I am back in a good old USA and enjoying my 330i ZHP. My car looks exactly like your but just different engine. It is nice to meet another Thai person on this board.

How much is 330i nowaday, 3.5M baht? 

cheers,

Mack


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

Mack, yeah the 330i is going at 3.6M versus 2.8M for my 323 as additional tax is slapped on engines about 2.4L and above 220 hp. It's too bad there aren't as many packages to choose from over here- I'd love to get a moonroof package on my car.


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

5k for the S/C?  for that kind of money I'D go for shocks and spring
sway bars , better tires and good looking rims :bigpimp:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

Nice car Nerve, and good informative posts. :thumbup: 

Just recently visited Phuket and saw only one or two Bimmers there. Toyotas reigned supreme. I'm sure Bkk is different and I'm planning a trip there next month because I enjoyed the Thai culture so much.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Think we are hijacking the thread....

Anyway, yes, been to Phuket and Ko PhiPhi two summers ago. Love that island. Vow to go back again...


----------



## Nerv (Sep 4, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> 5k for the S/C?  for that kind of money I'D go for shocks and spring
> sway bars , better tires and good looking rims :bigpimp:


I'm the kinda guy who goes for performance first before looks . Actually the springs already are ACS and shocks are Koni adjustables and I'm looking at some Hamann 18" rims now.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> I'd put down serious money that it's ECU S/W, and a simple flash of the ECU with the Euro or US code would "retune" it back to 225. Probably nothing more than retarding the ignition timing.


Actually the 330 power rating here is 231 hp, not 225. Dunno why ?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

231 bhp approx = 225 SAE hp


----------



## raakME-CU (Jun 27, 2003)

Nerv said:


> Yes, I'm from Thailand and we do have this ridiculous import tax system where any vehicle sold that is over 220 hp gets an additional 20% tax, so I'm looking at a price difference of about almost 40% between 323 and 330, therefore it's cheaper for me to get the $5K S/C kit from Mosselman and bolt it on.
> 
> And yes, the 323i (Sedan only, no Coupe model) is actually the 2.3L with the following specs:
> 
> ...


I think the engine is the same as the one in 325i here in the U.S. However, the cc. has to be reduced to avoid higher tax bracket for cars that have more than 2400 cc(?). Thai government also has different tax brackets for the horse power.

Answering question about car price in Thailand. You can get a nice 2000 or 2001 323i (325i) with decent mileage in the U.S for the same amount of money that you can only get Honda Civic 4-dr in Thailand 

325 ci in Thailand costs 4,290,000 baht (approx. $107,250). Think about what you can get for that amount of money...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool man! Nice pics and nice writeup... S/C's are kewl! :thumbup: right ATY? 

--Andrew


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> 5k for the S/C?  for that kind of money I'D go for shocks and spring
> sway bars , better tires and good looking rims :bigpimp:


How much in your opinion a S/C should worth?


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

LoveL6 said:


> 5k for the S/C?  for that kind of money I'D go for shocks and spring
> sway bars , better tires and good looking rims :bigpimp:


Lovel6,

You are telling me that you wouldn't spend 5k on your ti to be able to beat a 330i??!! Or, you could even spend 5k & do an engine swap (2.8) & mod it out.

Just my .02.


----------



## bsonkin (Oct 18, 2003)

Nerv said:


> Finally got my supercharger installed, comprising of the Vortech Supercharger kit, Vortech fuel regulator, K&N air filters, etc.
> 
> Will post up pictures shortly, but I can definitely feel the jump in power during the 3K - 5K rpm range.
> 
> ...


Hey I would like to know how much you paid for the turbo kit, and where you got it. I'd love to check it out!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

bsonkin said:


> Hey I would like to know how much you paid for the turbo kit, and where you got it. I'd love to check it out!


Bsonkin, Nerv has a SC not a TC. Also he's in Thailand.


----------



## bsonkin (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Bsonkin, Nerv has a SC not a TC. Also he's in Thailand.


Oh, I guess I mistyped. It just caught my eye when he said that it gave him _that _much more power. Do you know of any good SC kits that are reasonably priced, and a good place to find 'em?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

bsonkin said:


> Oh, I guess I mistyped. It just caught my eye when he said that it gave him _that _much more power. Do you know of any good SC kits that are reasonably priced, and a good place to find 'em?


I recommend ASA S/C from Germany. Below are links to my reviews from the tracks. Contact Renn-sport.net for more info. Speak to [email protected]. You won't be disappointed.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39159
http://www.renn-sport.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2075


----------



## indee321 (Nov 20, 2016)

hi bud fitted the same setup on my 323i love the difference.. one thing i would suggest is lowering the KnN air filter much lower down below the headlight. the position is terrible where ess placed it. half the cone is blocked by the bonnet and the rest is sucking up hot air ! made a noticable difference. enjoy ! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

